# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  My successes recently

## WintersTale

Hi guys,

I thought I'd share my success story.

For the past four months, I've been working as a cashier at a very busy retail store. I've also been doing a lot of customer service, answering the phone, etc. It was hard at first, but I've gotten better.

I work with a great group of people, who I consider casual friends now, although some I've actually socialized with outside of work. They all have their own social lives, though, so I don't quite fit in, but I'm hoping that that will change.

I'm working a full time position, too, so I'm always at work. Still have anxiety and panic attacks, and still don't quite fit in as well as the others, but I'm getting more extroverted by the day.

----------


## L

That is really great, well done.  ::):

----------


## Member11

Congrats!  :Celebrate:

----------

